# If you're interested in Vampire Shrimp



## Puffpuffpuffer (Jan 21, 2013)

Found some today at Big Al's North York. 3 @ 32.99.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

That's an excellent price for these guys.. I wish it was not so far away. Usually they are priced about twenty bucks each.


----------



## Puffpuffpuffer (Jan 21, 2013)

Fitting in well with my bamboo shrimp, there's one on the prefilter! Pretty happy since the ones at the shop weren't filtering at all. They also aren't as shy as I've read online, they've been climbing over the bamboos, jockeying for better position.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

That's interesting.. mine are quite shy, so far. I do see them out from time to time, occasionally with the bamboos, but not nearly as much as the bamboos. Got any fish in with them ?

Do you feed them anything particular ? I use cultured algae, phyto for corals and golden pearls as well. Not daily, roughly two or 3 times a week and they can go for a few weeks without any special feeding, because the tank is now very well established and has plenty of micro organisms in the water for them to filter. Rarely, if ever, do I see them forage on the bottom and if I do see that, I step up the algae or phyto for a bit. Both seem to help support the micro fauna in the water column as well as feed the shrimp themselves.


----------

